# GSA Problem



## cdawson (Dec 14, 2005)

I hate starting redundant threads, but I need to get to the bottom of this.
I use the sears conlin recipe for PMDD, but have not included NO3. I get more than enough from my fish.
I have been experimenting with 2.5 ml every 2-3 days, but the GSA has come on full force. I'm concerned about the substrate, being 4" of flora base in a 135g throwing off any dosing or readings I may get. I haven't been able to find any list of ingredients for it.
ph is 6.4
kh 4
Iron 2.5-3 mg/l
No3 - around 12.5mg/l
Co2 - 24 ppm.
everything else I'm not sure of.
I have about 192 watts of CF lighting from two 36" jbj strips, and about 144 Watts of T5 daylight bulbs w/o reflector.
There aren't many fast growing plants in the tank though, water sprite and stargrass are really the only ones.
I've had absolutely no luck with this tank, and I have about 4 other planted tanks that are doing wonderfully.
I might add that this is the only tank using florabase, so my opinion of this substrate is not very high these days.
Any help is greatly appreciated, I NEED IT!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

PO4, PO4, PO4. Add some po4 and watch your problems disappear


----------



## cdawson (Dec 14, 2005)

Simpte 27 said:


> PO4, PO4, PO4. Add some po4 and watch your problems disappear


Yes, but people are always saying excess phosphates contribute to algae?
I hear so many conflicting ideas, and I don't have any problems in my other tanks with phosphates. If I do in any of my tanks it's because of an abundance.

I guess I'm going to get a po4 test kit today and find out exactly how much I have.
-Chris


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I had horrible GSA and almost no PO4. I now add about 2-3 ppm / week and the problem is solved. I still have a touch of BBA, but even that is slowing down now that CO2 is up.


----------



## cdawson (Dec 14, 2005)

That must be the issue then, I don't add PO4 in any form right now.
I'll get me a test kit later today and see if it is the problem. 
Thanks guys
-Chris


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

cdawson said:


> Yes, but people are always saying excess phosphates contribute to algae?
> I hear so many conflicting ideas, and I don't have any problems in my other tanks with phosphates. If I do in any of my tanks it's because of an abundance.
> 
> I guess I'm going to get a po4 test kit today and find out exactly how much I have.
> -Chris


This use to be the norm of thinking, but more than likely it is just the opposite. It is very doubtful that you would have high P04 in a heavily planted tank.


----------



## cdawson (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks again guys, looks like that's the problem, I have almost NO phosphates in my water.
Another question, if I reduce the amount of CO2. That will decrease the amount of nutrients the plants use right?
Will that stop growth overall or simply slow the rate at which they grow?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Reducing CO2 will decrease the rate of growth of the plants, but not necessarily of the algae. Tanks without CO2 are said to grow about 4-5X slower.

I strongly recommend that you only change one thing at a time though. The way to an algae-free tank is RARELY (if ever) by turning down the CO2.


----------

